# Cadets



## McInnes (27 May 2003)

I have been arguing with an Air Cadet for the past couple of weeks who holds the rank of sergeant. I am in the process of joining the reserves, and he keeps telling me that Cadets are part of the CF and that people who are in the PRes or in the regs have to respect him for he holds the rank of sergeant. His father who is a Reserve Captain at CFB Comox (and is deploying next month) also says that Cadets are part of the CF and simply laughs at me. lol, this is not a personal argument, it is just that, on the Cadets Canada website  Cadets Program Overview it states "Cadets are not part of the Canadian Forces, nor is there any expectation for them to join the military."
Although, what is posted on the net as "official" isnt always so. Just wondering if anyone had thoughts or knowledge regarding this. appreciated


----------



## GGHG_Cadet (27 May 2003)

McInnes you are right cadets are not part of the CF. We may be affiliated with some units in the CF but we are selves are just a civillian youth organization. When my corp worked with many members of the reserves we were told by our CO that we are not part of the CF and that everyone of us cadets including the RSM had to obey the wishes of all reserve members, Privates and up. It didn‘t matter what rank you were. We had one cadet (a MCpl) who try to pull rank on a QOR para guy. Boy did he get in $hit.


----------



## Jason Jarvis (27 May 2003)

> We had one cadet (a MCpl) who try to pull rank on a QOR para guy. Boy did he get in $hit.


And so he should have! Cadets are NOT members of the CF. I hope the CIC OPI also got chewed out by the senior QOR rank present on the exercise as well. It‘s this kind of immature attitude and behaviour by a tiny number of cadets and their CIC officers that continues to tarnish the reputation of all cadets, regardless of element.

There are a lot of good kids -- and officers, for that matter -- in cadets who would love to work with PRes or Reg personnel, but it‘s d@mned hard to find any willing to put in the time because the negative stereotypes associated with cadets -- usually because of crap like this.

It‘s a little frustrating!


----------



## Sundborg (28 May 2003)

I myself am in cadets, and I would never have thought that a cadet would try to tell a reg force member what to do or resepct him.   That is just rediculous.  Cadets is just a small part of the reserve section, but not part of the CF.


----------



## ArmyBoyzGurl (28 May 2003)

who was the air cadet that you were arguing with?? i‘m the deputy commander of 386 sqd. (wo2) and i‘d LOOOVE to know who it was.. lol.. man, though, some cadets are SOOO rude!! i had to get one of the officers outside tonight, because they wouldnt listen to me!  i mean, seriously... kids today have no respect for anyone.. themselves, higher ranks, officers.. *shakes fist* grrrr  and i totally agree.. cadets need to understand that even though we wear dnd issued uniforms, we ARE NOT CF.. we‘re a part of the dnd organization.. and must comply with all dnd and members of the cf‘s wishes...     stupid kids...


----------



## sgtdixon (28 May 2003)

Hey ArmyBoyzGurl

I got 5 that says it was Nikkel
BTW tear those para wings off his chest for me unless he did the course he cant wear them, he told me they were his Bros and so was entitled to wear them have them stripped as he is an insult to all paras including my father and gradfather


----------



## Pikache (28 May 2003)

Only people in Cadets who are in CF are the CICs who are actually commissioned res officers.

True?


----------



## McInnes (28 May 2003)

Yes, that‘s what i‘ve always been told. and that is what i conclude.


----------



## Doug VT (28 May 2003)

A Cadet is not a part of the CF.  He/she is part of an organization that is modeled after the CF, however not nearly as much as it used to be.
As for the fact of the dispute of the rank issue between cadets and reserves, only a complete idiot would truly believe that a cadet rank could be within the higher chain of command for any reservist.
As for the CIC, some of those pers believe that they are reservists when in fact they are not.  One pers that I used to work with believed that he could transfer directly over to a reserve unit with no additional training.....yeah right.  
The CIC is it‘s own entity within the CF outside of the res and the reg world.  So, yes, a CIC is a commissioned officer in the CF, but not a member of the res.
And if this other dude is wearing "wings" and believes that he is entitled because they were his "Bros" is sorely mistaken.  You don‘t wear someone else‘s, you earn your own.  If I saw this kid, I would rip them of myself and feed them to him.  Why doesn‘t he just wear someone else‘s medal‘s while he‘s at it?!


----------



## Michael Dorosh (29 May 2003)

It used to be a practice, long ago, that you would wear medals of relatives on your right hand side - this was never an official practice from what I can tell, and has fallen (thankfully) from disfavour.  It was not done (I don‘t believe) by service personnel in uniform, and was restricted IIRC to direct descendents/antecedents (ie either mothers/fathers or sons/daughters).  And only done when the medal earner had deceased.

I saw it done about 7 years ago when a Japanese-Canadian display was opened at our regimental museum, honouring those men who served the regiment in the First World War.  A grandson of a 10th Battalion vet wore granddad‘s medals on his right side for the service.

Recently, Russell Crowe wore his dad‘s MBE to the Oscars, though he wore it on the left IIRC, probably not knowing any better.

Anyway, that is thrown in for interest‘s sake.

CIC officers, as mentioned, are part of the CF, not the reserve, and they definitely rate proper compliments (ie hand salute or other form of greeting as appropriate) as holders of a Queen‘s commission, from all members of the CF, reserve and even Regular forces.


----------



## FlightSergeantRose (2 Jun 2003)

I was in AirCadets for 7 yrs, WO1 for 2 of them. I have gone on course every year I was in Cadets. I just retired in 00‘. Anyways, One time when I was in Borden my flight was jogging on a bike path one way and a group of Reg or Reserve ( I don‘t know which ) was running at us from the other. We were with our officer at that time. Neither of us moved and our groups kinda crashed into each other. The guy in charge of the Reg‘s then just friggen reemed out my officer for a minute. Then we went on our way. 

I think though that they should have been courteous to us ‘kids‘ (14 to 17 yrs old).And moved to the side for us.I know I would have if the roles were reversed. They were all at least 19 and up. And their NCO was probably about 25.  I think he was being an *******, but thats just my opinion. It doesn‘t matter whether your reg res or cadet, everyone should treat everyone else with respect, and those that are ‘higher‘ should go out out their way to help out others. My point is that they should moved over. That‘s just my thoughts.


----------



## McInnes (2 Jun 2003)

but if they should move, you should as well. and also armed forces should have more respect than cadets. i dont mean that in a bad way, its just that i would treat police officers with respect, such as i would armed forces. just a thought.


----------



## FlightSergeantRose (3 Jun 2003)

Your absolutely right. But as far as the respect thing goes, it matters on what your basing it on.


----------



## McInnes (3 Jun 2003)

what do you mean what you are basing it on? As in like, everyone should have mutual respect for everyone else? or just like having respect for "higher order" organisations such as the rcmp, cf?


----------



## NMPeters (3 Jun 2003)

Actually, CIC is a sub-component of the Reserve Force. The Reserve Force consists of the Primary Reserve (Navy, Army, Air, Comms and soon to be Medical), Supplementary Reserve, CIC and Canadian Rangers. Transfers can be done between sub-components but that does not mean that additional training is not required.

The officers of the Cadet Instructor Cadre are responsible for the safety, supervision, administration and training of cadets, aged 12-18 years. The aim of the cadet program is to â€œdevelop in youth the attributes of leadership, good citizenship and physical fitness, while stimulating an interest in the sea, army and air elements of the Canadian Forces". 

Cadets are not part of the CF but the Cadet Program is sponsored by the Department of National Defence.


----------



## cheehid (4 Jun 2003)

If I were the IC of that cadet group, I would have moved my troops. Firstly, we are on a Canadian Forces Base - we‘re on their training ground as respectable guests. Second, they should have no reason to move out of the way - cadets are not boy scouts or any helpless group of kids. 

However, the fact that the the Reg NCO reamed out your officer is totally innapropriate. C‘mon folks - that is not necessary at all. If you get your kicks out of yelling at a group of cadets then perhaps the CF isnt the organization for you.


----------



## Fader (4 Jun 2003)

On something of a side note; I sniped a Cadet in the ***  playing paintball on Sunday.  For some reason he was crawling around in the bush, even though my team was half a field away.  I got some other guy on my team following me, so I tell him, pointing at a bush about 20 feet to the left of the cadet, "Move up to that bush there, I‘m gonna sneak up on him from behind.  When I tell you to, start firing at him and don‘t stop until I‘m dead or he is."  So I creep up so I‘m about 10 feet away from him.  He doesn‘t see me, cause I‘m wearing my ghilie suit, so I take aim.  Through the scope of my gun I see his desert boots, his camelback, but most importantly, I see him lift his mask (a big no-no).  So I wait until he lowers his mask, and I take aim right at his butt.  I pull the trigger, a white blotch appears on his *** , and all I hear is him yelling "OWWW!"


----------



## WINDWOLF (4 Jun 2003)

Some people have a power fixation.Yelling is not the most efficant way to get your point across.

A officer is a officer regardless. Appointed by the Queen and as such deserving of respect.

I use to live in Vernon & saw alot of cadets @ 
camp there.When i was on leave i would use the 
obstical (?)course to stay in shape & the kids would compete with me.The nco,s & officers though
it was great to have a reg force guy show interest
in the kids & i found them to be very serious 
about there training. The cadet corp is the base that the reg/reserves need to fore fill it,s
committments.These kids are the future & should never be slagged.      :sniper:


----------



## Fader (4 Jun 2003)

This old guy at the paintball field told me he joined the reg force when he was my age.  He said he went in straight from Cadets after 5 years and failed after 2 weeks of basic.  He said his cocky "know it all attitude" pissed off his instructors, so they made sure they gave him **** .  
It‘s sorta the case today.  On my basic, the guys that thought the course was a joke compared to thier cadet experience were picked on alot, not only by the instructors but by us as individuals.  I‘m glad I was never a cadet >  
One guy thought he was hot stuff, because he had been a cadet for 12 years; during on inspection he had the audacity to say "You didn‘t inspect my locker Master Corporal." when they had passed him over.  Normally his locker was perfect anyways, but still, his section commander walked up to his locker, threw everything on the ground, and said "It‘s ****."  Suffice to say most of us found it quite hilarious.
It was differant in that, the guys that did the best in the course were the guys who were in Cadets but didn‘t tell anyone.  I found out the day before my grad parade that my bunk mate was a Cadet RSM; I think he placed 4th of 5th in our platoon.


----------



## Cpt. Kap (9 Jun 2003)

I was, like many of the members here a cadet when I was a kid. It was an enjoyable and excellent learning experience for me. I learned how to suck it up and follow difficult tasks to the end. These skills have helped out a great deal since. Now here I am a member of the Pres and I thought all the cadet stuff would be useless. I was wrong, all the cadet map work, weapons handling, dress and deportment stuff all came back to really help me out. 
Where I find myself getting annoyed is on some forums the cadets out number the res personnel and yammer on and on about this and that what they are gonna do and all the kit they have all that. I am a soldier, I work hard at this as my second job and am proud to follow my grandfathers path through the forces. If I am fortunate to be able to serve in this manner. The simple thought that a 17 year old wog Ocdt expecting that I‘ll salute him makes me just a bit nauseous. 
This isn‘t the boy scouts this isn‘t summer camp. It‘s fun and its hard and I enjoy it very much. 
I would suggest to all of the cadets, please take what you‘ve learned and move up to the next level, the Reserves need you. In the mean time learn your place, our training NCO‘s will ****ed soon teach you.


----------



## Caz (27 Jun 2003)

Thank you, thank you, thank you, NMPeters, for saying that, so I wouldn‘t have to.

I have always instructed my Cadets to pay proper respects to all CF members, including NCMs.  If they don‘t, they find themselves in a one-way conversation with myself and the Standards Officer.

As for the Air Cadet wearing Para Wings on his uniform - notwithstanding that he didn‘t do the course, they are not authorized for wear by Air Cadets.

Army Cadets are the only Cadets that attend any form of Para course, and I have no idea what standard they reach on the course anymore.

-R


----------



## D-n-A (27 Jun 2003)

Lui, you got some great story‘s


----------



## 63 Delta (28 Jun 2003)

I notice that a lot of people think very poorly of cadets. I feel (my personal opinion) that you‘ve probably never served or been around a cadets squadron or corps for very long. I am a current serving cadet. In 2001 I was on a leadership course in Cold Lake alberta. While we where there for 6 weeks there was an american bomber squadron using the weapons ranges. There were also an american engineering detchament. There were many high ranking officers (maj. LCol, Col) who we were constantly training near or marching by. The american officers actually thought we were Reg force personal on training. That is how professional we were, and a lot of cadets are that professional. I have seen many reg force and Pres memebers who i look up to for their leadership and proffesionalism. But on the same note i have seen lots of Reg force and Pres who i would choose a cadet over anyday of the week. Just my opinions.


----------



## 311 (29 Jun 2003)

Hey Aurora, maybe we dont respect you cadets because you 

1) clog up the line for grub ( personal experience , I was on rifle watch first during supper and when I came back there were so many cadets I only had literaly a minute to eat )

2) your completely unprofessional...lets see...you have these hair cuts that look like you spend the whole morning gelling...you guys have ear rings, nose rings, dog collars, dog chains on.They wear rap shirts and ghetto cloths.

3) You think your better then us, because you have a higher rank..in cadets.This depends on the cadet...

4)You act like real military and screw it up horribly...ill never forget when a cadet came up to me and another pte untrained and saluted him.


----------



## 63 Delta (29 Jun 2003)

Pte Ferguson you are knocking a group based on a few. Im going to staff a cadet course tommorow and it is quite often that the cadets well leave me minutes to eat as well. Oh well. Next the cadets that i deal with dont wear nose rings, or rap shirts and all have haircuts to regs. I dont know where u pulled this **** out of but maybe where u went they were that undisciplined. All my cadets wear there uniforms or proper civilan atire. I dont think im better than anyone in the reg or res. And i dont think im in the military either. Lots of cadets can tell the difference. And i have seen lots of Res cpls and pte go by CIC officers at camp an never salute. I realize that lots of CIC officers are monkeys, but saluating is to show respect for the rank and commision. And next, about the cadet that saluated you. Maybe he was intimadated by you, maybe he was trying to show hes respect for someone he respected or maybe he just didnt know. All i know is that if i was in your leadership position (and yes a pte untrained is a leader to a young cadet) i would have helped this cadet understand that you only saluate officers, not NCMS. You should remember that this are kids and that there are just as many ****ups in the Reg and Res as there are in Cadets.


----------



## D-n-A (29 Jun 2003)

I‘m with Pte. Ferguson on this one

I‘v seen some cadets with long hair, werent clean shavin, an had sloppy uniforms, piercings, dyed hair(un-natural colors)

when your at home or not doing cadet things, fine dress how you want wear your piercings, but when in uniform, they should be clean shavin, short haircuts(not expecting shaved head‘s or crew cuts, just nothing long) an not wearing piercings

an a lot of them call of them call me sir, which is strange, arent cadet‘s taught Ranks? an who to call sir or ma‘am

I know when I was in cadet‘s I did

also, I had a cadet Sgt thought he outranked me, an one cadet talked sh*t cause I‘m a Reservist in a SVC BN, an this cadet was in a cadet unit afiliated with a Infantry Regiment

also, I saw some cadet‘s from a edmonton PPCLI cadet corp, who wear maroon berets, but their not airborne qual, but they think there hardcore airborne infantry soldiers


----------



## D-n-A (29 Jun 2003)

> But on the same note i have seen lots of Reg force and Pres who i would choose a cadet over anyday of the week.


what‘s that supposed to mean?

pick a cadet over a Reg Force or a PRes for what?


----------



## McInnes (29 Jun 2003)

In my experiance, the cadets either dont care about anything to do with the military, or think they are better than most. I have had cadet Sgts think that privates have to show them respect because of their rank, and that they are part of the CF. I have also seen cadets who think they are jump qualified and equal to reg force para.
Altho there are professional cadets out there. Don‘t get me wrong, its just my general impression.


----------



## Etown (29 Jun 2003)

You do know they are just kids right? 

Now I know that kids should be respectfull, and follow the rules that are set out by their elders, but you can‘t really expect a 14 year old kid to live up to the same standards of the canadian military.


----------



## 63 Delta (29 Jun 2003)

Cadets are taught ranks. And they are also taught respect. They are not calling you sir because they are ignorant to the CF Rank structure, the are calling you sir because they respect the fact that your an adult and that you serve their country. A lot of cadets look up to you reg and res force members. Dont let them down by bashing them because of a few rotten apples in the cadet organization. And i still dont get where you have seen cadets with sloppy hair cuts and rap shirts and things. Maybe thats because im in BC i dont know. If u still think cadets are unprofessional go to SLC in Cold Lake this summer or come down to my squadron in Septemeber. I think you would be impressed.


----------



## 311 (29 Jun 2003)

Course they are also disrespecting the Queens commision that officers work so hard for.

* _posted at 5:34am , leaving 6am for Gagteown_ *


----------



## Ruthless4Life (29 Jun 2003)

I was an Army cadet, and I say 95% of cadets I‘ve met are unmotivated and undeciplined little kids that don‘t know what the military is all about. 

The reason why I wanted to joined the cadets is that I want to prepare myself for the military, and he11 did I realize I was wrong. Kids go to training once a week and just stand around and talk about what games they‘ve been playing online and a bunch of bull. During my time at cadets, I certainly DID NOT fit in.

Of course, there is certainly the other 5% that are motivated, but by no means are they considered "professional." There is no such thing as a "professional" cadet, unless he/she is in a military academy like in the US. I have respect for cadets, it‘s just that most of them are by no means military material. "Pofessionalism" isn‘t the right word. The key word is "motivation."

About those cadets that‘s been chewed up by instructors, they deserve to be if they are cocky. Reservists sometimes get chewed up either. An ex-reservist once said he was chewed up for letting his instructor know he was in the Reserves when he was training to be in the reg force, and the instructor had different standards for him. So, my piece of advice is, if you are training for anything, don‘t let anyone know your past experiences.


----------



## Jarnhamar (29 Jun 2003)

> I was an Army cadet, and I say 95% of cadets I‘ve met are unmotivated and undeciplined little kids that don‘t know what the military is all about.


And why should they know what the military is about? They aren‘t joining the army. Their joining a civilian organization thats set up to mimic some components of the military.
You‘ll find unmotivated and undisiplined people everywhere.  For a bunch of "kids" to give up one night a week or some week-ends and not be paid for it is something worth mentioning i think. How can you as an adult even compare yourself or another adult to a 13 year old.  "oh my god, all they did was talk about games". Imagine that, what an odd bunch of kids.


----------



## 63 Delta (29 Jun 2003)

I totally disaygree with the comments you have made Ruthless Randy. A lot of Cadets are professional at what they do, how they do it and what they teach. Cadets is a program promotes citizenship, physical fitness and the element associated with that branch of cadets. And one more thing. I was on a multi-squadron survival exercise that was totally run by the cadets. I personnally was NCOIC of the leadership portion. That exercise would have given lots of Res exercieses a run for their money. Every single thing was planned for and done by the cadets. The officers were only there to sign ppr work and be the overall responsible persons.


----------



## MikeM (29 Jun 2003)

The cadets who have passed the jump course are just as qualified as the reg‘s and reserves for that respect. It‘s a CF Course, its taught the same way as it always it.


----------



## D-n-A (29 Jun 2003)

1.) I dont think a cadet FTX could ever put a rsv FTX a run for it‘s money


2.) I have see some good cadet‘s, when I was in my RSM, he was extremly good at it, an he got his Jump Wing‘s as a cadet, I think he‘s in his last year of RMC or he graduated this year


if a cadet call‘s me sir or salute‘s me, I dont bash them, I just correct them, an I dont yell at them

the cadet‘s that I mentioned above for being sloppy, etc were in the age group of 16-18, I know that 14 year olds are kid‘s, so I dont expect as much from them as the older ones


----------



## GGHG_Cadet (29 Jun 2003)

Its true that there are a number of cadets who are slobs and look like $hit in uniform but then thats only a small number of cadets I happen to know some great cadets who take pride in all they do as a cadet they are always present at all activities we do. My RSM is an example he is 16, doing the maple leaf exchange with britain, doing his para next year and had the best mark in Ontario on his National Gold Star.


----------



## combat_medic (29 Jun 2003)

Been reading this thread for a while and feel the need to contribute my 2 cents.

1. Cadet rank means something to other cadets, and means nothing to anyone else. As a corporal, I‘ve been tasked to instruct cadet Sgts, up to CWOs and it means nothing. 

2. CIC rank means something to cadets and other CICs, and is just another commision to everyone else. Most CIC captains I wouldn‘t even trust with writing a memorandum, let alone leading real troops that aren‘t children. The time it took for me to complete basic would be about the equivalent time in training to become a CIC LCol. Yes, I have to salute them because technically they do hold the Queen‘s Commission, but they are in no way allowed to give me orders, or do they have any clout outside of the cadet world.

3. Rank, medals, and badges are earned, period! Last summer, I worked with a PRes private who had FAILED a cadet jump course, but was walking around wearing an "Airborne" t-shirt, and talking about how he was a paratrooper, when he had failed before even exiting an aircraft. Now I‘m not even Para qualified, but I still laid into the kid. He didn‘t earn the right to wear it, and if I ran into some kid wearing wings he hadn‘t earned, or ANYTHING he hadn‘t earned, I‘d have him remove them publicly, and write a letter of apology to the cadet corps, and the jump school who he insulted by his actions.

4. I worked at an air cadet camp MIR all last summer. Trust me that I win for horror stories! I was occasionally tasked with "piercing removal" not to mention doling out chits for regimental showers, pregnancy tests, post-abortion counselling, STD screening, and some of the most horrible stuff you can imagine! Don‘t play this game with a medic, we‘ll always win!

5. If you were a CIC or cadet and join the PRes or Reg Force, your rank and training do not transfer over. The only exception to this being the basic para course. 

Yes, I have encountered several cadets who are pretty switched on, and have their sh|t wired pretty tight, and they‘re usually the gold star cadets, the ones going on exchanges, doing flight school, basic para and so on. The rest are just kids. Yeah, they‘re obsessed with video games, sex, and their own amusement... THEY‘RE KIDS! We‘d all like to expect more from them, but it‘s the super switched on ones that make the whole program worthwhile.


----------



## combat_medic (29 Jun 2003)

NO, the point I was making is that the cadets who are switched on are usually the ones who make it to gold star, para or flight school. They are usually successful in the things they set out to do, and get the skookum courses because of it.

If you‘re only 12 or 13, then obviously you won‘t have had the chance to do any of that, but if you‘re still successful at what you‘re doing, then eventually you‘ll get that same chance to prove yourself, and won‘t end up in my MIR complaining that it burns to pee


----------



## D-n-A (30 Jun 2003)

> tasked with "piercing removal"


Combat_Medic, what do you mean by that? couldent the cadet‘s remove their own piercings?


----------



## Jarnhamar (30 Jun 2003)

LOL
thats filthy mcnasty

Medics are gross   
(OR have gross jobs heh)


----------



## combat_medic (30 Jun 2003)

D-N-A: Before I answer this, remember... you asked for it.


...as I‘m sure you‘re well aware, there are many  areas of the body that can be pierced. Not all of these places are easy to reach. Not all people are comfortable reaching these places, nor are they capable of keeping the areas clean, and thus preventing a nasty, *****  infection. Other times people get piercings in obvious places when they were ordered not to, and since the piercings are still very fresh, they need to be removed in a sterile manner so as not to disturb the exposed flesh. And most kids seem to need a hand with this.

Please don‘t force me to elaborate any further, it‘s dragging out nasty memories that I‘ve been trying desperately to repress into my subconscious.


----------



## Ruthless4Life (30 Jun 2003)

Aurara,

First of all, I‘m not "Ruthless Randy."

I‘m not saying that cadets have an "unprofessional" attitude, but by no means can the be compared with the morale of the Regular force.

But afterall, cadets aren‘t meant to be looked at by the standards of the military, so you may call me prejudiced.

Ruthless


----------



## Caz (30 Jun 2003)

1) I‘m a CIC Officer, I can write a memorandum.

2) In fact, I‘m a Officer in the CF Reserve, my MOC is 93A.  That means it is my job, on Class A service, to facilitate the cadet program.

3) Cadets, don‘t forget, is a youth group.  Unfortuantely, many cadets are forced into the program, and talk big, but many more at least respect the military and the CF.  I am very careful to teach my cadets that every CF member deserves the highest respect - NCMs included.  Cadet rank, as it has been said, only matters to cadets.

4) Yes, there are many slack CIC Officers.  Much to my shagrin.

5) If you‘re an NCM, and a cadet salutes you, or calls you sir, they are just doing it out of respect.  A simple correction is all that is needed.

6) If you see a cadet, especially at a DND facility or function, with thirty pieces of steel sticking out of his head, I would suggest you find the OPI for that activity and inform them.  Whoever allows cadets to show up like that, even in civilian attire, isn‘t doing their job.

And that‘s all I have to say   


-R


----------



## D-n-A (2 Jul 2003)

Combat_Medic, that‘s pretty gross what you had to do

all I can say is, I‘m glad I never have to do that

haha, well, good luck to you on trying to repress those memories again


----------



## mastergunner91 (7 Jul 2007)

iam also a cadet and i was on deployment with hmcs calgary for a week and one of the newly promoted po's tryed to pull a higher rank with an ordinary seaman, the captian of the shp ordered the cadet to be rtu'd immediatly and he was it just goes to show you how dull some cadets are.


----------



## yoman (7 Jul 2007)

mastergunner91 said:
			
		

> iam also a cadet and i was on deployment with hmcs calgary for a week and one of the newly promoted po's tryed to pull a higher rank with an ordinary seaman, the captian of the shp ordered the cadet to be rtu'd immediatly and he was it just goes to show you how dull some cadets are.



Pretty sad...


----------



## yoman (12 Aug 2007)

Night Black said:
			
		

> P.S: Can he technically wear his cadet parka with epaulettes to class?



Your only allowed to wear your uniform outside normal cadet activities with your CO's authorization.  By the way, is he in full uniform or is he just wearing his parka with civies on?


----------



## Froger (13 Aug 2007)

No he is not allowed to wear any part of the uniform outside of Cadets. Cadets rank have no meaning outside the Cadet world, he will have to do basic like anyone else who joins the CF


----------



## future-fighter (29 Aug 2007)

I agree that cadets are not part of the CF but you should still show respect to evrybody


----------

